# Bitte helft mir dringend! Dateien gelöscht!



## Guest (24. Nov 2007)

Hallo an alle!!

Habe soeben in Eclipse jemanden ganz schlau zeigen wollen wie man ein UML Klassendiagrammm erstellt. Danach habe ich das Ding gelöscht und somit logischerweise auch ALLE Dateien (also meine Java Klassen). 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das wiederherzustellen??

Bitte bitte bitte um Hilfe.
 :autsch:


----------



## masta // thomas (24. Nov 2007)

http://www.ontrack.de/easyrecovery/


----------



## stevieboy (24. Nov 2007)

Bist Du sicher,dass Du nicht nur das Projekt gelöscht hast und deine Daten nicht noch im Workspace liegen? Das wäre nämlich die Standardeinstellungen beim Löschen von Projekten.


----------

